# 24 bit 48000 hz (studio quality) bah



## user1

so just recently i had restored my computer to it's original factory settings using system restore on my vista home edition 32 bit pc.

i have a realtek Hd audio sound board. the other day a game i have (call of duty: world at war) had just gotten updated to it's most recent patch

when i start the game i have no sound. my speakers are logiteck z cinema and supposedly the problem is my bit depth (under the advanced tab in speaker properties). It is locked at 24 bit 48000 hz (studio quality)

a work around for the game to run properly is to change the bit depth on my default device (speakers) to 16 bit 44100 hz but this isn't possible since it's greyed out and locked to one specific setting.

i installed all the new drivers and i looked for support on the call of duty website i have no idea how to change this

thanks in advance


----------



## bomberboysk

Start->Control Panel->Hardware&Sound->Sound->Manage Audio Devices->double click on "Speakers"->Advanced Tab->Default Format.


----------

